# copyright law



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

In the UK you can copy someone's message from a website and use for yourself provided that it is no more than 75 words. Does anyone know about Spain? I have someone who is copy and pasting every message I put on another site and he is transferring them on to his own Blog and adding offensive comments.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

gill556 said:


> In the UK you can copy someone's message from a website and use for yourself provided that it is no more than 75 words. Does anyone know about Spain? I have someone who is copy and pasting every message I put on another site and he is transferring them on to his own Blog and adding offensive comments.


copyright law in Spain.... welll..... not really. The performing arts people would have taken action if the could have. I read somewhere that it legal to copy almost anything so long as it is not for profit.

10mins with a lawyer will get you a more accurate answer though.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As a writer/poet myself I have researched this topic intensively. The problems are
a) application of the law is not always enforced (and it would take an expensive lawsuit to get the law applied in each situation, so many don't bother)
b) the laws can vary per country
c) even the exact copyright/intellectual property laws need a lot of research to grasp them. It took me many calls and emails to people with knowledge of the subject before I more or less understood them.

First of all: intellectual property and copyright are not entirely the same. In theory (IN THEORY!) the moment you write something or the moment you publish your writing, no matter in what form or where, it becomes your writing and your intellectual property. However, to prove this makes this law difficult to apply. Hence that many of us who write, register our rights (this does come with a fee). For a forum post, unless you intend to use it as an article, I would not go that far. 

Now another, less waterproof, thing to do is to put a simple (c) sign on bottom of all your writings. This however offer no full legal protection. Someone may copy your writing and post it somewhere ; in theory he will need your approval. In theory. Often people do copy-paste and just put something like "(C) name-of-the-writer" or "(c) name-of-the-website-you-copy-from"

If I were you, I would contact the person stealing your posts and out your disapproval. But to really assure the other person stops doing it, you'd need to get a legal process started, as unfair as it may be.

There is also the Creative Commons although I am not entirely sure how that works. 

The one upside: registering your rights in Spain is a pretty simple, painless and relatively cheap process. But for blog posts or forum writings, unless you intend publishing them someday, I would not go as far.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help, I didn't really think it would be easy to do anything, he is just an obnoxious man who does nothing with his life but make personal attacks on people and organizations, the usual person who does nothing to help anyone but criticises anyone who does.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gill556 said:


> Thanks for your help, I didn't really think it would be easy to do anything, he is just an obnoxious man who does nothing with his life but make personal attacks on people and organizations, the usual person who does nothing to help anyone but criticises anyone who does.


does the blog have a 'report abuse' facility?

you could try that


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> does the blog have a 'report abuse' facility?
> 
> you could try that


Or alternativley, play him at his own game. Get as many friends or people you know, to visit the blogs he has posted on and then beneath his post, make a comment about it being a stolen piece, for him to stop using others work, get original etc etc. use the power of the internet, which is what he is doing to you! You just need to harness as much activity as you can and then "aim" ir back to him!!! You may shame hime into sorting himself out before trying to get a legal action going - which will be expensive, probably not be too effective and may actually also give him a sense of satisfaction!!

Set up an email group just for this, then each time he blogs with something stolen, alert your group to the details and where the blog is and get the action rolling back at him!

This is what I would do!!!


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

sounds a great idea however he copies and pastes everything I say but always adds that it is me that has said it so don't think I can accuse him of stealing. I just can't believe that someone can be so twisted with his points of view. Think of any group that is there to help people and he will slate them. Consequently most people just leave the site.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gill556 said:


> sounds a great idea however he copies and pastes everything I say but always adds that it is me that has said it so don't think I can accuse him of stealing. I just can't believe that someone can be so twisted with his points of view. Think of any group that is there to help people and he will slate them. Consequently most people just leave the site.


This isn't a copyright issue, this is cyber-bullying. Threaten to take him to court for defamation of character, that should shut him up. Or if you are both in Spain, tell him you are about to issue a _denuncia_ for _cyberacoso_ (yes, there is such a thing!). 

Ciberacoso: ¿Qué es y qué clases existen?


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, this is what I was looking for, people like Cruz Roca etc don't want to take anything further and I don't really but need something to retaliate with, you are right, he is a cyberbully. When I first posted it was in answer to something someone else had said but he thought I was answering him, when he replied with an absolute tirade of abuse I removed my post, however he re-posted it on the website demanding to know why I had removed it, I said it was because there had been a mix up and I didn't wish to argue and as the post hadn't been anything to do with him then I thought it best removed. His answer to that was to copy and paste on to his own blog.







Alcalaina said:


> This isn't a copyright issue, this is cyber-bullying. Threaten to take him to court for defamation of character, that should shut him up. Or if you are both in Spain, tell him you are about to issue a _denuncia_ for _cyberacoso_ (yes, there is such a thing!).
> 
> Ciberacoso: ¿Qué es y qué clases existen?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

What is the blog, as a matter of interest?


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd be interested to see too, just for noseyness tbh.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

It is just a blog about all the people he dislikes, mainly because someone disagrees with him, he does not tolerate anyone who has different opinions than himself. In my case I made a good comment about a political party not knowing he supported the opposition. That was my crime and he has hounded me ever since. I can't post a link to the blog because many more people are involved and his blog contains several private e-mails to him which he has decided to make public. Fortunately I never sent a private message as I had nothing to hide but I wouldn't want to be responsible for embarrassing anyone any more than he has already done so.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gill556 said:


> It is just a blog about all the people he dislikes, mainly because someone disagrees with him, he does not tolerate anyone who has different opinions than himself. In my case I made a good comment about a political party not knowing he supported the opposition. That was my crime and he has hounded me ever since. I can't post a link to the blog because many more people are involved and his blog contains several private e-mails to him which he has decided to make public. Fortunately I never sent a private message as I had nothing to hide but I wouldn't want to be responsible for embarrassing anyone any more than he has already done so.


If I were you I would completely ignore him, don´t visit his blog and block him from your email, Facebook or whatever.

Nothing annoys these people more than being ignored! Don't give him the satisfaction of knowing that he's upsetting you. Life's too short!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> If I were you I would completely ignore him, don´t visit his blog and block him from your email, Facebook or whatever.
> 
> Nothing annoys these people more than being ignored! Don't give him the satisfaction of knowing that he's upsetting you. Life's too short!


Even better advice!


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think you are right, I will totally ignore him from now on, he must be a very sad person and I have better things to do with my life. Thanks for all your advic


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

This guy the complainer who copies, sounds a bit like Hitler!!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Merseybob said:


> This guy the complainer who copies, sounds a bit like Hitler!!!!!


What a curious thing to say. The guy obviously has issues, but there is no evidence that he wants to exterminate entire genotypes.


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> What a curious thing to say. The guy obviously has issues, but there is no evidence that he wants to exterminate entire genotypes.


Well Hitler started out not allowing critiscism and debate and started on his other pet projects later.
No your right he does have issues and big ones at that.

Still now it is a free world well almost!
It is just annoying to the poor poster.


----------

